
The Mathematics of Text Structure - mathgenius
https://arxiv.org/abs/1904.03478
======
mci
We need someone like
[https://twitter.com/justsaysinmice](https://twitter.com/justsaysinmice),
tagging NLP papers with "in English".

The DisCoCat examples look like another riff on categorial grammar [1], which
is not too adequate for languages with the concept of noun case.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Categorial_grammar](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Categorial_grammar)

~~~
mathgenius
Indeed, Lambek was one of the founders of categorical grammer, and from the
article:

""" Around 2004 I was giving a talk at the McGill category Theory seminar
about our then new diagrammatic description of quantum teleportation. Lambek
immediately pointed out: “Those are pre-groups!” The compact closed category-
theory underpinning of quantum theory, have indeed pregroups as the posetal
instance. It was this connection, between grammar and teleportation diagrams,
that inspired the DisCoCat model, making it look as if word-meaning being
teleported around in sentences by means of the channels provided by the
pregroup grammar """

------
adamnemecek
The author's wiki photo is one of a kind
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bob_Coecke](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bob_Coecke)

~~~
flocial
The photo on his official page kicks it up a notch.

[http://www.cs.ox.ac.uk/people/bob.coecke/](http://www.cs.ox.ac.uk/people/bob.coecke/)

------
nni
here's a short video on "DisCoCat" \-
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99keybEZN4g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99keybEZN4g)

~~~
jgtrosh
The first example lacks punch because “rabbit chasing dog” can mean a dog
which chases rabbits (even though their point is valid in general).

~~~
nni
good point - but if you actually search for "rabbit chasing dog", you do get a
rabbit chasing a dog video -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBYdaPacHJg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBYdaPacHJg),
as well as some for the other way around

In this case, could you even know which one was actually meant?

Technically, I'd think that the ambiguity is removed when you use "rabbit-
chasing dog", but that is assuming the text available is sufficiently precise.

------
crawfordcomeaux
I'm waiting for the DisCoCirc string diagram version of this paper to come out
before reading it.

~~~
mathgenius
What are you talking about? This _is_ the string diagram version.

~~~
crawfordcomeaux
It's a joke.

I'd like a giant string diagram representing the meaning of the paper, not the
paper.

------
kouh
Is there further recent research following this direction?

~~~
benrbray
This was published at the 2019 Conference on Applied Category Theory (ACT).
You might find the other accepted papers interesting:

[http://www.cs.ox.ac.uk/ACT2019/](http://www.cs.ox.ac.uk/ACT2019/)

